# La Historia de E.Wong: De bodega a Supermercado



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Erasmo Wong padre fundó una pequeña bodega en un barrio residencial de Lima en 1942. Desde entonces Don Erasmo y su esposa Angela se dedicaron a hacer de su tienda una de las mejores bodegas de Lima. Los hijos, desde muy pequeños apoyaban en el negocio familiar, y fueron ellos años después, en 1983 con el liderazgo de Erasmo, el mayor de los hermanos, los que fundan la primera tienda de la que es en la actualidad la cadena líder del país en supermercados. 
Hoy la cadena cuenta con 27 tiendas que operan bajo las marcas "E. Wong " (11 supermercados); "Supermercados Metro" (7 supermercados); e "Hipermercados Metro" (9 hipermercados). 
Este crecimiento fue marcado por una tendencia a la que muchos denominaron "el ir contra la corriente", debido a las innovaciones que introducían en el sector, así por ejemplo, cuando los demás hacían lo contrario, Wong manejaba bajos inventarios, se orientaba hacia el servicio cuando todos se concentraban en los costos, triplicaron las referencias de productos de un promedio de 8,000 items a 30,000 en cada tienda, personalizaron el servicio cuando imperaba el concepto del "autoservicio", ampliaron sus tiendas cuando la tendencia recomendaba reducir los tamaños; siempre fueron innovadores en tecnología de supermercados, e invirtieron en momentos muy difíciles.
E. Wong basa su estrategia en brindar el más alto nivel de servicio, surtido, variedad y calidad. Metro ofrece precios bajos, sin sacrificar estándares de calidad, variedad, y surtido.
Actualmente cuentan con mas de 6,000 trabajadores a quienes denominan "colaboradores", ellos se caracterizan por su excelencia en el servicio, por encima del estándar internacional en supermercados.

EL CRECIMIENTO DE LAS TIENDAS 
¿Cómo fue de 1983 AL 2002?

Desde 1983, cuando inauguran la tienda E.Wong del Ovalo Gutiérrez ubicado entre los dos distritos más residenciales de Lima, hasta 1990 ya contaban con 5 tiendas: en primer lugar figuran la que fuera la bodega Wong luego convertida en supermercado en la calle Dos de Mayo en San Isidro; la mencionada en el Ovalo Gutiérrez en Miraflores; la tercera en la Urbanización Aurora en San Antonio, la cuarta en La Av. Benavides, estas dos últimas en el distrito de Miraflores; y la quinta tienda en la Urb. Corpac en San Isidro, posteriormente, todas ellas fueron remodeladas y ampliadas con el fin de disponer de mayores áreas de sala de venta y estacionamientos, fue así que para 1992 duplicaron el número de cajas y estacionamientos. En ese año lanzan al mercado "Wong Pedidos", y en noviembre inauguran el primer "Hipermercado Metro", con un área de sala de ventas de 10,000m2. A partir de 1993 el crecimiento de E.Wong se consolida aún más, después de comprar las cadenas Galax y Todos, lo que les permitió remodelar sus tiendas e inaugurar, ese año, 4 nuevas tiendas en los distritos de Surco, San Borja, La Molina y San Miguel. En 1994 inauguran su tienda N° 11 en el Centro Comercial san Isidro. 1995 fue el año de la ampliación de casi todas las tiendas, incrementándose el área de piso de ventas y de estacionamientos en más de 50%, y en algunos casos, en más del 100%.. 
En agosto de 1996, luego de inaugurar su moderno "Centro de Capacitación" otorgando más de cien mil horas de capacitación en el año, se inauguró el segundo Hipermercado Metro en el populoso distrito de Breña, de esta forma se inició el exitoso crecimiento de Hipermercados Metro como cadena; En noviembre se inauguró la tienda E.Wong en el Centro Comercial Plaza Camacho, (Plaza Camacho S.A. forma parte de la Corporación y en este mall se construyeron 50,000 m2 de área comercial con más de 700 estacionamientos). en diciembre se inauguró el tercer Hipermercado Metro en el distrito de San Borja, ubicado en el cruce de las avenidas Aviación y Primavera. Ese mismo año inauguraron -en mayo- su gran "Recepción Central" para la recepción centralizada y distribución de productos, que incluyó en sus instalaciones su "Central de Mercadería en Tránsito", y su "Centro de Distribución de Carnes CEDICAR" para el procesamiento y estandarización de cortes y su despacho con el más alto nivel tecnológico y sanitario.
En 1997 el grupo en junio inauguró el Hipermercado Metro-Norte, ubicado en el cono norte de la ciudad de Lima, en diciembre se inauguran: el primer Supermercado Metro en la Av. La Molina en el distrito de La Molina, luego la tienda número doce de la cadena Wong en el distrito de Surquillo, y el Hipermercado Metro de la Av. La Marina en el distrito de San Miguel. 
En julio de 1998 se inauguran las tiendas Wong No. 14 en La Planicie (también en el exclusivo distrito de La Molina). En el mismo mes inauguran el primer complejo de cines "Cinemark" (los más modernos y cómodos del país con capacidad para 3000 butacas ubicadas dentro del hipermercado Metro de las Av. La Marina). En 1999, en julio inauguran la tienda N° 15 en la Urb. Las Gardenias en el distrito de Surco. El 01 de Diciembre reinauguran la tienda de la Av. La Molina en la que nace el concepto de Supermercados Metro, con los precios módicos de Hipermercados Metro en un área menor, también en diciembre se inaugura un Hipermercado Metro en el pujante distrito de San Juan de Lurigancho y un segundo local en el Cono Norte, en la Av. Tupac Amaru, colindante con la Universidad Nacional de Ingeniería.
En mayo del año 2000 se convierte la Tienda E. Wong de la altura de la cuadra 8 de la Av. Aramburú en el distrito de Surquillo en el tercer Supermercado Metro. Este mismo año se inauguraron cinco tiendas: dos Supermercados Metro en el distrito de Jesús María, el primero de ellos, de la Calle Garzón en febrero y el siguiente de la Av. Pershing en diciembre, mes en el cual también fueron inaugurados el supermercado Metro en la Av. Sucre del distrito de Pueblo Libre; y el Supermercado Metro de la Calle Alcázar en el Distrito del Rimac; asimismo, siempre en diciembre se inauguró el octavo Hipermercado Metro de la Av. Canadá en el distrito de La Victoria.

En el mes de Julio del año 2002 se inaugura un Hipermercado Metro en el Centro Historico de Lima con la presencia del Alcalde de la ciudad y el Arzobispo de Lima, entre las calles Cuzco, Lampa y Carabaya, presentando un modelo de tienda innovador y modernos para hipermercados.
El grupo Wong ha plasmado alianzas con la cadena Mc Donalds, por la cual la conocida cadena de "fastfood" ofrecerá sus hamburguesas a los clientes de Metro. En un principio McDonalds se instalará en los Metro de Los Olivos, Chorrillos y San Miguel.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Esta sin duda es una de las mejores historias de exito empresarial de nuestros tiempos!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

excelente historia, todo un ejemplode sacrificio, garra, coraje y atrevimiento para surgir y ser excelentes en la materia !


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Hay que desearle mucha suerte mas a Wong y que siga asi como lo esta haciendo hasta ahora. Ojalá que pronto entre también en las provincias.


----------

